# Nicole Born Memorial Surf Fishing Tournament MAy 6, 2017



## Flame Thrower (Nov 17, 2004)

Tournament will be May 6th on the beaches of Long Beach Island.

Team entry fee is $60 till April 25th after that $80
Individual entry fee is $20 till April 25th after that $25

Team Prizes
1st at least $600 in prizes per member, that’s up to $3,600 in prizes for a 6 man team
2nd at least $400 in prizes per member, that’s up to $2,400 in prizes for a 6 man team
3rd at least $200 in prizes per member, that’s up to $1,200 in prizes for a 6 man team

Individual Prizes
1st at least $300
2nd at least $200
3rd at least $100

We will also be selling raffle chances for some very high end gear including but not limited to Van Staal Reels, Pelican Coolers, RH Custom Rods, Costa Del Mar Sunglasses, Ray-Ban Sunglasses, Flatlander Surfcasting and lots of High End gear and plugs 

PM me for a PDF version


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Can't wait, going to be a good one


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

njbba surf team will be there.......


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Nicole Born Memorial Surf Fishing Tournament was over in may 2017 but we didn't seen more updates and picture of this Fishing Tournament. 

Do any have pictures of this Tournament ?


----------

